# What mods have been done to your hunting revolver?



## Forkhorn (Nov 22, 2008)

I was wondering, what if any mods have you had done to your hunting revolvers? I shoot an Smith 29 .44mag 8 3/8" with open sights. My only change is the Hogue grip. (The Avatar is just a fun pic I found online). I plan on working in upgrades as $ allows. Anyone have a recommendation for upgrading the factory sights?


----------



## whchunter (Dec 3, 2008)

*Wow*



Forkhorn said:


> I was wondering, what if any mods have you had done to your hunting revolvers? I shoot an Smith 29 .44mag 8 3/8" with open sights. My only change is the Hogue grip. (The Avatar is just a fun pic I found online). I plan on working in upgrades as $ allows. Anyone have a recommendation for upgrading the factory sights?



Does that thing have a range finder?   I think I'd add a silencer and fold away tripod rest....it's probably gonna need a little support............


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Dec 3, 2008)

Smith sights are about as good as you are going to get in open sights.

I did have one Model 29 that I had a gold bead express type sight put on the front, and my aging eyes liked that.

I put Pachmyers on all mine.


----------



## kry226 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a S&W 629 Classic 7 1/2" that I installed Meprolights on.  Perfect for the optimum low-light hunting conditions.  Haven't nailed a deer with it yet, though.


----------



## no clever name (Dec 30, 2008)

I had trigger jobs done to my 629 & SBH, both set at 3 lbs.  If I could only pick one upgrade for them the trigger job would be it.  I'll eventually get the trigger parts for my G20

Currently have Pachmayr grips on both.  I tried the Hogue grippers on the 629 but the grooves were too close together for me.  

Also have scope mounts for both although right now don't have a scope mounted on either.


----------



## cddogfan1 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a Super Black Hawk i picked up slightly used several years ago that I hunt with a lot.  It had been customized by Mag-na-port into what they call there Predator conversion.  Nice set up got it at a steel for $325 dealer did not know what he had.  Following is a list what they do in the conversion.
1. Cut barrel to 4 5/8" and Inverted tarket crown
2. Mag-na-port the barrell
3. Velvet honed whole gun but has polished trigger, hammer, and ejector rod.
4. Action job
5. Cylinders are numbered. I think this is so you can find your most accurate cylinder
6. Hi visibality sights installed

I am thinking about installing crimson trace laser grips on it.  Anyone had much experience with these?


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 9, 2009)

The trigger on my 629 I lightened a bit myself and it breaks clean and light.

The only other "mod" I've done to it was add a set of Ahrends grips to it... finger groove, square butt, moradillo wood..


----------



## Beenthere&donethat (Jan 9, 2009)

Handgunner said:


> The trigger on my 629 I lightened a bit myself and it breaks clean and light.
> 
> The only other "mod" I've done to it was add a set of Ahrends grips to it... finger groove, square butt, moradillo wood..



Love the Ahrend grips! Is your 629 a true square butt or are they round to square conversions?


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 9, 2009)

Beenthere&donethat said:


> Love the Ahrend grips! Is your 629 a true square butt or are they round to square conversions?


Thanks.

Mine was a round-to-square conversion.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 10, 2009)

I started with a set of lighter trigger and hammer springs, then I mounted a projection type sight, lastly I build a custom leather holster for it.  Works well.  I killed two hogs with it the other day.


----------

